# Lock on with swivel seat???



## Corndog07 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was watching versus the other day in between classes and saw a commercial for a tree stand company that makes lock ons and tripods and the lock ons are a circular platform that have a pedestal seat in the center...any ideas of the name of the company?? i would like to try one out


----------



## rccarter116 (Aug 28, 2008)

*chain on stand*

www.HuntingFishingDirect.com  and it is called the Strongbuilt Big Chief.


----------



## Corndog07 (Sep 2, 2008)

i found the one i was looking for...it is made by game tamer tree stands...thanks for the help anyways


----------

